# Pleased Newbie



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

I can crochet, although I've never made anything from a pattern. I've been reading a lot...posting some...on KP, and wanted to take a stab at knitting. This is my second "swatch". It's going to get ripped out....I see mistakes....but I'm still pleased overall. 

I'm open to criticism and any clues to what I did wrong!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

It's looking good to me, do not see "mistakes" - keep going -and WELCOME !


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Mistakes? What mistakes? Keep on keeping on - you are doing well!


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Looks good to me too!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

GOOD JOB!! Your gauge is even & that can be one of the hardest things to achieve. I used to crochet & was pretty good, but once I started knitting, I never looked back. I still crochet occasionally for something practical, but I much prefer knitting - or weaving - or spinning. Need I say...my name is Cheryl & I'm addicted to fiber.&#128512;
Anyway, welcome from Kansas!&#127803;


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Excellent progress with the two stitches that make up nearly all of knitting! Good job.


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

Rescue Mom said:


> Mistakes? What mistakes? Keep on keeping on - you are doing well!


I may have a bit of OCD...but it's in the center of this shot.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Only uneven tension- which improves with practice. This is remarkably good for a 'newbie'. I think you have a great knitting future :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Good luck


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

That is a beautiful first try. You will be zipping along very soon.


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

Sarah Chana said:


> Only uneven tension- which improves with practice. This is remarkably good for a 'newbie'. I think you have a great knitting future :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Good luck


Yes....definitely having trouble win that. The knit stitches are starting to feel better....the purl, not so much. Actually not at all. I need to find my groove.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

I think you're doing a great job! 

Nice to see a new knitter joining the ranks. 

Have a great day


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

BARBIE-s said:


> It's looking good to me, do not see "mistakes" - keep going -and WELCOME !


My reply exactly!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Bizzystix said:


> Yes....definitely having trouble win that. The knit stitches are starting to feel better....the purl, not so much. Actually not at all. I need to find my groove.


You definitely will. Also when you get more adventurous you can knit&purl with the same easy patterns because ombre yarn will make it look more sophisticated immediately. Just don't give up.
You'll get better with the purl too, it just takes a little more time.
Let us know how you progress, OK?
Sarah


----------



## DesertPurl (Feb 28, 2015)

Good job! I'm certain that your second swatch is 100 times better than mine! One of the things I've often wished is that I'd kept some of my very first pieces. It would be great to compare where I started to what I do now. Maybe you could just bind off and keep it for the future. 

I think your work is terrific for a second project. Here's a trick that I read about several months ago and it helped me even out the transition between a knit stitch and purl stitch.....
Knit stitches are taller than purl stitches. When you are changing from K to P, the left leg of the K stitch can be a little loose because it is "bending down" to make the shorter P stitch. If you gently snug up the K stitch, some of the slack will be taken up and you'll see that the stitch more closely matches the purl. This has worked really well for me, especially with cables. I'm not sure that I'd take this extra step on ribbing since it gets stretched out when worn.
Looking forward to seeing more of your work!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Sarah Chana said:


> You definitely will. Also when you get more adventurous you can knit&purl with the same easy patterns because ombre yarn will make it look more sophisticated immediately. Just don't give up.
> You'll get better with the purl too, it just takes a little more time.
> Let us know how you progress, OK?
> Sarah


I see you're in hiding- which state are you in? You may be able to join a knitting group, helpful.


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

very good.


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

For a beginning knitter your work looks great. Don't try to be perfect, just do it and have fun. You will learn a lot from this group. Have fun.


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

DesertPurl said:


> Good job! I'm certain that your second swatch is 100 times better than mine! One of the things I've often wished is that I'd kept some of my very first pieces. It would be great to compare where I started to what I do now. Maybe you could just bind off and keep it for the future.
> 
> I think your work is terrific for a second project. Here's a trick that I read about several months ago and it helped me even out the transition between a knit stitch and purl stitch.....
> Knit stitches are taller than purl stitches. When you are changing from K to P, the left leg of the K stitch can be a little loose because it is "bending down" to make the shorter P stitch. If you gently snug up the K stitch, some of the slack will be taken up and you'll see that the stitch more closely matches the purl. This has worked really well for me, especially with cables. I'm not sure that I'd take this extra step on ribbing since it gets stretched out when worn.
> Looking forward to seeing more of your work!


Thanks....several good pieces of advice there. I think, though, I'm going to keep the photo instead of the actual piece in an effort to save on clutter....I need every little bit of help I can get in that department !


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

It looks like either a skipped or perhaps a dropped stitch. The good news: It is likely YOU are the only one who will ever notice and since you did, both scenarios are easily fixed without having to frog. 

The bad news? There is none. This is how we learn - we make the mistakes, fix them or don't (or relabel as a "personal design element", and move on to the next step in the pattern or a new project. 

Seems to be you are doing fantastic! I hope you are enjoying it - sure looking good!!!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Bizzystix said:


> I can crochet, although I've never made anything from a pattern. I've been reading a lot...posting some...on KP, and wanted to take a stab at knitting. This is my second "swatch". It's going to get ripped out....I see mistakes....but I'm still pleased overall.
> 
> I'm open to criticism and any clues to what I did wrong!


Wowza! the basket stitch no less! Keep it up and you'll have a pretty nifty scarf! Go Girl!
Christine

P.S. What is that pretty yarn?


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

mopgenorth said:


> It looks like either a skipped or perhaps a dropped stitch. The good news: It is likely YOU are the only one who will ever notice and since you did, both scenarios are easily fixed without having to frog.
> 
> The bad news? There is none. This is how we learn - we make the mistakes, fix them or don't (or relabel as a "personal design element", and move on to the next step in the pattern or a new project.
> 
> Seems to be you are doing fantastic! I hope you are enjoying it - sure looking good!!!


Personal design element....LOVE!


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

It looks good, and first time and all!


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Wowza! the basket stitch no less! Keep it up and you'll have a pretty nifty scarf! Go Girl!
> Christine
> 
> P.S. What is that pretty yarn?


It's called Red Heart Super Saver. Closeup, the yarn looks really silky, almost like microfiber or very fine chenille. I tend to prefer the variegated colors over the plain...in everything (not just yarn).....unfortunately, I've discarded the label and so don't know the name of the color.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Did you create your avatar?


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

Sarah Chana said:


> Did you create your avatar?


Yes....I did, actually. For a friend, but I love it and wanted to borrow it.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Bizzystix said:


> It's called Red Heart Super Saver. Closeup, the yarn looks really silky, almost like microfiber or very fine chenille. I tend to prefer the variegated colors over the plain...in everything (not just yarn).....unfortunately, I've discarded the label and so don't know the name of the color.


Loving that plastic! Never throw out the label! I love that color.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't see any mistakes. Keep up the good work. Nice, even tension!


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Loving that plastic! Never throw out the label! I love that color.


Thanks....I thought I'd learned that the hard way with my crochet, when I needed one more skein and my memory failed me. That ended well....but I suppose I just viewed this as for practice. Didn't anticipate liking it as much as I do. Just proves you shouldn't pre-judge.

Whatever would we do without plastic? It's in almost everything and makes modern life so much easier, safer and cozier!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Bizzystix said:


> Thanks....I thought I'd learned that the hard way with my crochet, when I needed one more skein and my memory failed me. That ended well....but I suppose I just viewed this as for practice. Didn't anticipate liking it as much as I do. Just proves you shouldn't pre-judge.
> 
> Whatever would we do without plastic? It's in almost everything and makes modern life so much easier, safer and cozier!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Bizzystix said:


> Thanks....I thought I'd learned that the hard way with my crochet, when I needed one more skein and my memory failed me. That ended well....but I suppose I just viewed this as for practice. Didn't anticipate liking it as much as I do. Just proves you shouldn't pre-judge.
> 
> Whatever would we do without plastic? It's in almost everything and makes modern life so much easier, safer and cozier!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks like you knit a stitch that should have been purled. I still do that (frequently) and I've been knitting for 54 years. Keep knitting. You're doing great!


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

Sarah Chana said:


> I see you're in hiding- which state are you in? You may be able to join a knitting group, helpful.


KP seems a wonderful group...and fits better into my schedule and my desire for immediate gratification. I don't think I'm interested in a real life group at this point....but thanks for the offer!


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Great job!!! You'll find your groove as you progress. But I find and lose my groove often while working on a project. hahaha


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

That is lovely work for a first try, keep going and you will get better. Any questions - just ask. x


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Bizzystix said:


> I may have a bit of OCD...but it's in the center of this shot.


relax...............a BIT OCD???????????? a truckload more like! LOL


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

no1girl said:


> relax...............a BIT OCD???????????? a truckload more like! LOL


This is nothing. You ought to see me with a PowerPoint presentation....but the first step is admitting you have a problem, right?


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Good job. :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looks good to me also! You are trying and that is important. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

BARBIE-s said:


> It's looking good to me, do not see "mistakes" - keep going -and WELCOME !


Thanks, Barbie...I will keep at it and have a scarf by the fall 😉


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your doing a great job, looks good to me


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

susanjoy said:


> Looks good to me too!


Thank you


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

ilmacheryl said:


> GOOD JOB!! Your gauge is even & that can be one of the hardest things to achieve. I used to crochet & was pretty good, but once I started knitting, I never looked back. I still crochet occasionally for something practical, but I much prefer knitting - or weaving - or spinning. Need I say...my name is Cheryl & I'm addicted to fiber.😀
> Anyway, welcome from Kansas!🌻


LOL.....there is probably a 12-step program for fibers. Once I get the hang if if I may prefer knitting as well. I have a spinning wheel and some wool....been siting waiting for me to work up motivation for nearly 20 years. I may hunt you down with questions.....


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

jvallas said:


> Excellent progress with the two stitches that make up nearly all of knitting! Good job.


Thanks...amazing that there are only two.....there are quite a few stitch patterns in my book, but I haven't gotten that far yet.


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

missyern said:


> That is a beautiful first try. You will be zipping along very soon.


Thanks...I'm enjoying the practice.


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

SweetPandora said:


> I think you're doing a great job!
> 
> Nice to see a new knitter joining the ranks.
> 
> Have a great day


I'm working on it....and enjoying myself!


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

JTM said:


> My reply exactly!


Too kind....thank you.


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

Sarah Chana said:


> You definitely will. Also when you get more adventurous you can knit&purl with the same easy patterns because ombre yarn will make it look more sophisticated immediately. Just don't give up.
> You'll get better with the purl too, it just takes a little more time.
> Let us know how you progress, OK?
> Sarah


I certainly will share my progress. Thanks. And I like some sort of texture. If not the real thing, then virtual via the yarn color. If sophistication is the result, I'll take it! 😉


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

Paet said:


> For a beginning knitter your work looks great. Don't try to be perfect, just do it and have fun. You will learn a lot from this group. Have fun.


Thanks....it is difficult for me to accept less than perfection from myself....so this will be good for me, to learn to live with and accept it.


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

aine k said:


> It looks good, and first time and all!


Thanks....technically, second....and not counting the umpteen times it took for me to get the hang of casting on and then again of knitting....ditto for purling.


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

sanditoes48 said:


> I don't see any mistakes. Keep up the good work. Nice, even tension!


Thank you


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

nittineedles said:


> Looks like you knit a stitch that should have been purled. I still do that (frequently) and I've been knitting for 54 years. Keep knitting. You're doing great!


Thank you.....I can see that now.

Fifth-four years....impressive! I'm sure you have a great deal of knowledge to share and have helped many of the members here.


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

carlacrn said:


> Great job!!! You'll find your groove as you progress. But I find and lose my groove often while working on a project. hahaha


LOL. Yeah....I can do that in many things. I'm gifted that way 😜


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

Emmy Cat said:


> That is lovely work for a first try, keep going and you will get better. Any questions - just ask. x


Thank you....I will!


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

Naneast said:


> Good job. :thumbup:


Thanks...plugging along!


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Looks good to me also! You are trying and that is important. Keep up the good work.


Thank you...reading all of the posts here made me want to try my hand at knitting instead of just crochet. I am enjoying it.


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

mombr4 said:


> your doing a great job, looks good to me


Thank you


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

It just takes practice. Looks like you are doing really well for a newbie. I learned to knit when I was 12 and didn't pick up crocheting until my late 20's. I still remember that first project. My knitted stitches were so tight I could hardly get the point of my needle to go into the stitch to knit it. It took a lot of practice before my stitches became even.


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

Evie RM said:


> It just takes practice. Looks like you are doing really well for a newbie. I learned to knit when I was 12 and didn't pick up crocheting until my late 20's. I still remember that first project. My knitted stitches were so tight I could hardly get the point of my needle to go into the stitch to knit it. It took a lot of practice before my stitches became even.


My mother taught me to crochet...probably around age 12. I have the advantage of that experience with this new endeavor....still, it does take a good amount of practice!


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree!


BARBIE-s said:


> It's looking good to me, do not see "mistakes" - keep going -and WELCOME !


----------



## Izzysmeme (Aug 6, 2012)

it looks good, after sixty years when doing some patterns I still goof up once in a while, after a little while you will think up little tricks to keep you going smooth.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

That is really good. You already have a nice, even tension, something that took me ages to achieve!


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Thumbs up


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks a whole lot better than my first attempt -- keep up the good work!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats on your attempt! I knit and crochet and this pattern is one of my least favorites. I always mess it up. You are doing well. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Looks good from here. :thumbup:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

You are doing very very good for a beginner.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lookin' good! Enjoy the learning process!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Rescue Mom said:


> Mistakes? What mistakes? Keep on keeping on - you are doing well!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome! It looks like you are doing a good job.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

DesertPurl said:


> Good job! I'm certain that your second swatch is 100 times better than mine! One of the things I've often wished is that I'd kept some of my very first pieces. It would be great to compare where I started to what I do now. Maybe you could just bind off and keep it for the future.


When I teach someone to knit, I tell them to keep the first swatch. When they have been practicing at home for a while, I have them take out that first swatch. They are pleasantly surprised to see how much they have improved.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice. Keep up the good work


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't see any mistakes at all! You're doing a terrific job. Keep going.

Hazel


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks good to me. The ridges that occur when you switch purl and knit groups are normal and the only thing I can think might be off, would be a twisted stitch or two, otherwise you've made a great start. :thumbup:


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Bizzystix said:


> I can crochet, although I've never made anything from a pattern. I've been reading a lot...posting some...on KP, and wanted to take a stab at knitting. This is my second "swatch". It's going to get ripped out....I see mistakes....but I'm still pleased overall.
> 
> I'm open to criticism and any clues to what I did wrong!


It looks great! Are you ripping it out to save your yarn? If not I say keep it so you can see your progress. The first sweater I knit was when I was 13, it did have some perfect button holes( they were on the back not where intended) so many times I wish I'd saved it. 
You're doing very well so just keep going. Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> When I teach someone to knit, I tell them to keep the first swatch. When they have been practicing at home for a while, I have them take out that first swatch. They are pleasantly surprised to see how much they have improved.


I totally agree!


----------



## moofin2 (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't see any mistakes. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Don't give up we all made mistakes and still do. Great job!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks fine to me. 

Don't rip it out. Keep it show how much you have improved from your first piece of knitting after a little more practice. 
Keep practicing, it's the best way to improve.


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome and well done.

We all started from the beginning, just like you, so we know what it's like.

I started to teach myself to knit four years ago and every pattern I choose has something new for me to learn.

For me that's a good way to learn, you will find what's the best way for you. 

Help will be at hand from the amazingly talented people here. 

Keep going &#128156;


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

looks good


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

You are doing great!


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

Well done


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Bizzystix said:


> Yes....definitely having trouble win that. The knit stitches are starting to feel better....the purl, not so much. Actually not at all. I need to find my groove.


You might want to take a look at Portuguese Knitting. Craftsy has a class on it and often they have a sale on classes for $19.95. They are well worth the price. I think you can find something about Portuguese Knitting on youtube as well. I have paid for the class but not taken lessons yet. I have heard that it makes purling a breeze.

As for knitting, you are off to a good start. Just keep at it and you will be happy with what you make. Learn to read your stitches is one thing I always tell beginners. Learn to "tink", which is often called knitting backwards but it is just undoing your stitches one by one.

Best of luck to you! You have the desire and you are well on your way!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great swatch for a newbie! Your tension will even out and it will look perfect.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

You picked it up really quickly.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

You can't frog every mistake you make Bizzystix... it's how you learn, and besides, it gives character to the item... 
I am doing the Marly Bird KAL, and have at least 4 mistakes, so far... I still love it and am going to keep going!


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Congratulations!!! When I went from crocheting to knitting I made a mess, yours looks great!!! You'll be a pro in no time!!!


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for their replies....all very nice and thoughtful. 

I'm going to bite the bullet and learn to live with my mistakes, although I did start over....I won't again. It will be a good exercise for me. As I said, I can tend to be a bit OCD and hard on myself....this will be a good exercise in personal growth in a number of ways!


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Rescue Mom said:


> Mistakes? What mistakes? Keep on keeping on - you are doing well!


I totally agree. You are doing very well and your tension looks good


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

"mistakes" are just adding your touch to a pattern, it does look pretty darn good!!!


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

HEY!!! You've GOT IT!!! Keep up the good work!! HUGS...GG


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I think you are doing great with your knitting. I would frame this swatch. Practice makes perfect! 
sometimes changing your needles might give you a stitch
definition more to your liking.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

Your swatch looks great! After over 45 years of knitting, I still have tension issues on the transition from a knit to a purl stitch. Like you, I tend to be a perfectionist. However, I have learned that, although practice hasn't made perfect (at least for me) it had made my knitting considerably better--along with my attitude towards the work that I do! As long as you're trying your hardest, doing your best, and enjoying the process, then perfect isn't a requirement. Enjoy the process and the progress!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Bizzystix said:


> Yes....definitely having trouble win that. The knit stitches are starting to feel better....the purl, not so much. Actually not at all. I need to find my groove.


Don't get too upset. Some of us who have been knitting for 60 years or more still have problems with purl tension.


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

jbandsma said:


> Don't get too upset. Some of us who have been knitting for 60 years or more still have problems with purl tension.


It's already feeling better. I've been reading another thread about continental stitch and some users have compared it to crochet, which I've done. A lot of people have also said they had a hard time learning it....sort of like I am with purl. I'm thinking about trying continental style before I'm set in my ways...yes? No?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Bizzystix said:


> It's already feeling better. I've been reading another thread about continental stitch and some users have compared it to crochet, which I've done. A lot of people have also said they had a hard time learning it....sort of like I am with purl. I'm thinking about trying continental style before I'm set in my ways...yes? No?


Definitely. Try everything until you find something that works for you and you are comfortable with. Continental doesn't work for me, magic loop and 2 circulars don't work for me. But that doesn't say that you shouldn't try and decide for yourself what works for you. Knitting should be fun (ok, sometimes a challenge, sometimes a PITA) but it should never be a chore.


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

jbandsma said:


> Knitting should be fun (ok, sometimes a challenge, sometimes a PITA) but it should never be a chore.


just like children...right up until the chore part. Sometimes they are a chore. But, they are a blessing always.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

You are doing great! You might want to save a few swatches with 'mistakes' so you can see your progress. I remember a knitter that said a mistake in a hand knitted item was how you knew it wasn't made by a machine. Welcome to the addiction of knitting.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Looking good, keep up the good work.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Bizzystix said:


> It's already feeling better. I've been reading another thread about continental stitch and some users have compared it to crochet, which I've done. A lot of people have also said they had a hard time learning it....sort of like I am with purl. I'm thinking about trying continental style before I'm set in my ways...yes? No?


Set in your ways? I read back through some of your early posts from last fall and it sounded like you had been knitting for some time back then, even sock knitting. I'm a bit confused.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Set in your ways? I read back through some of your early posts from last fall and it sounded like you had been knitting for some time back then, even sock knitting. I'm a bit confused.


I'm confused as well. There is a post about how she holds her yarn for fair isle knitting, and another where she talks about her favorite sock pattern that she uses over and over, adding her own changes. Now she wanted to "take a stab at knitting" and knitted her first swatch??


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> I'm confused as well. There is a post about how she holds her yarn for fair isle knitting, and another where she talks about her favorite sock pattern that she uses over and over, adding her own changes. Now she wanted to "take a stab at knitting" and knitted her first swatch??


Doesn't that remind you of the sweater that was pictured finished only to turn up quite some time later in pieces pictures and a post about how the person had to get it sewn up and finished?


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

I think it looks great!! I crochet but took a knitting class last summer with my friend! I have yet to make a completed piece that's knitted! I do enjoy practicing though! I prefer crochet because it goes faster for me. My friend however, took to knitting like a fish to water! She is amazing and her work is so beautiful! &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Bizzystix said:


> Yes....there are posts from a while ago....this is actually a friend's account....she offered it to me to post on knitting paradise. You will see a long gap in posts. She's quite experienced...I'm not.
> 
> I meant no harm. I'm really new to knitting....but I understand, based on the dynamics of the forum, why you would question me.
> 
> For now...I've decided it's in everyone's best interest that I don't participate in KP.


Why not just join KP yourself? Anyone can join and post, why would you need to use someone's ID? I'm not trying to start something, I'm just really curious.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Using the account of another is deceptive. There should be no need to use the account of another. Simply create your own account.

The reasons that I can think of for using the account of another are not exactly "innocent". Let's hope that is not the case here.


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

BBatten17 said:


> Why not just join KP yourself? Anyone can join and post, why would you need to use someone's ID? I'm not trying to start something, I'm just really curious.


My own account hasn't yet been activated.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Bizzystix said:


> My own account hasn't yet been activated.


Activation does not take several days. My account was activated in just minutes.


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Activation does not take several days. My account was activated in just minutes.


Well, mine has taken weeks.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Bizzystix said:


> My own account hasn't yet been activated.


Accounts on KP never had to be activated. I try to give people the benefit of the doubt, but I have to agree with Knitting in the Rockys. Something isn't on the up and up. This is a copy and paste from the Knitting Newsletter page here:

"Enter your name and e-mail address below, and you'll be *instantly* added to our knitting mailing list distribution. *Right away*, you'll get access to more knitting-related material (pictures, patterns, tips) than contained in all knitting books and magazines you could ever buy. And you'll get all that for free.

You'll be able to talk and share ideas with more knitters than you could meet if you attended all the largest trade shows. And you'll be able to do all that without leaving your house!"


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

BBatten17 said:


> Accounts on KP never had to be activated. I try to give people the benefit of the doubt, but I have to agree with Knitting in the Rockys. Something isn't on the up and up. This is a copy and paste from the Knitting Newsletter page here:
> 
> "Enter your name and e-mail address below, and you'll be *instantly* added to our knitting mailing list distribution. *Right away*, you'll get access to more knitting-related material (pictures, patterns, tips) than contained in all knitting books and magazines you could ever buy. And you'll get all that for free.
> 
> You'll be able to talk and share ideas with more knitters than you could meet if you attended all the largest trade shows. And you'll be able to do all that without leaving your house!"


I just now created a new account. This is the message I received...and always receive. And never get an email.

Like I said...I'll leave now....never meant to upset you.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Bizzystix said:


> I just now created a new account. This is the message I received...and always receive. And never get an email.
> 
> Like I said...I'll leave now....never meant to upset you.


You pm'd me with your identity, an identity that was disabled on this forum some months back, including 2 others that you created. Your friend who lent you THIS account also pm'd me. I have sent those pm's to admin.

If your accounts are not being activated then you will need to contact admin for an explanation.

I only asked about a discrepancy in postings and was treated to pm's from you and your friend regarding this deception. Perhaps you should have just ignored my question and let it go at that.


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> You pm'd me with your identity, an identity that was disabled on this forum some months back, including 2 others that you created. Your friend who lent you THIS account also pm'd me. I have sent those pm's to admin.
> 
> If your accounts are not being activated then you will need to contact admin for an explanation.
> 
> I only asked about a discrepancy in postings and was treated to pm's from you and your friend regarding this deception. Perhaps you should have just ignored my question and let it go at that.


Absolutely.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Bizzystix said:


> I just now created a new account. This is the message I received...and always receive. And never get an email.
> 
> Like I said...I'll leave now....never meant to upset you.


I'm not upset, was just curious why someone would want to use someone else's account when they could just make their own. I didn't think I'd be opening up a pretty big can of worms. Now that I see that you've been here before, and banned, it all makes sense. Nothing else I need to know now. I am glad that Admin is looking out for us, though.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

You haven't left yet.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

BBatten17 said:


> I'm not upset, was just curious why someone would want to use someone else's account when they could just make their own. I didn't think I'd be opening up a pretty big can of worms. Now that I see that you've been here before, and banned, it all makes sense. Nothing else I need to know now. I am glad that Admin is looking out for us, though.


Well until I asked a question I had no idea this was the situation. Then I'm treated to pm's from two different people with excuses for this deceptive behavior. Let admin sort it out. This is his property, he makes the rules.


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

BBatten17 said:


> I'm not upset, was just curious why someone would want to use someone else's account when they could just make their own. I didn't think I'd be opening up a pretty big can of worms. Now that I see that you've been here before, and banned, it all makes sense. Nothing else I need to know now. I am glad that Admin is looking out for us, though.


I don't think I've been banned. I tend to think it's a problem on my end. I haven't done anything wrong.....and there are those here who clearly can wreak havoc and recreate themselves immediately. All the same, I, too, am glad that someone is looking out for you. I wish you all well.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Bizzystix said:


> I don't think I've been banned. I tend to think it's a problem on my end. I haven't done anything wrong.....and there are those here who clearly can wreak havoc and recreate themselves immediately. All the same, I, too, am glad that someone is looking out for you. I wish you all well.


Actually I believe you have been banned, 3 user ID's were deleted/disabled in rapid succession with posts now listed as 0. That's banned. You had one account under GrayGhost, another as Fawkes and I do not recall the exact name of the other.

Yes it is those who have created havoc on this site that has left many of us with little tolerance for deception.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Bizzystix said:


> Deceptive behavior indeed.


So apparently you missed the part where I mentioned a very close relative, which happens to be Suzanne, who is a relative of mine and passed the messages between she and you to me. You can read right Susan Farchmin Horab? Sister of Amy, who is using an account that belongs to Mopgenorth because her (Susan's) prior accounts have been disabled.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

From: Bizzystix (all from/all to) 
Subject: Newbie Status 
Yeah....this is actually two of us. I'm trusting here...but whatever happens, happens. I was a member of KP briefly, three times, recently...and had all three accounts disabled. Since then, I have kept up with KP as a visitor and through some of the friendships that I made in my brief time here.

I mentioned that I really would like to participate in KP again, but didn't foresee a way to do so....and one of those friends offered to let me use an account she had created...and used...a while back. The early postings are actually hers....there is a large gap in time between her last post and my first.

And, finally...who am I? Of course, I'm sending this in a PM in the interest of privacy. You, I trust, remember GrayGhost. That was me in a prior life.

Bizzystix


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

From: mopgenorth (all from/all to) 
Subject: I'm the original "BizzyStix" 
Hi there. I saw you questioned the user under "BizzyStix". That was mine originally. I set it up because I was tired of AK contradicting my every post, although I have to admit that I did use it from time to time to get at her.

The person using it now formerly known as "GrayGhost" and Fawkes. When AK had Admin remove her we stayed in touch. I trust her implicitly and I believe she is an asset to KP in more ways than one - plus she is looking to us to help her with her knitting learning curve!

I'm hoping you will keep this confidential and not publically out her to KP. It wouldn't serve any useful purpose to do that. She's a good person and doesn't want to make any waves with other members.

Thanks Rocky!

PS - the early posts are all mine which is why it is so confusing. Something I didn't think of that at the time I turned it over to her!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Damn! Can't trust anybody any more.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

jbandsma said:


> Damn! Can't trust anybody any more.


Amazing that those who behave in such an untrustworthy manner are asking for trust and confidentiality, isn't it?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Amazing that those who behave in such an untrustworthy manner are asking for trust and confidentiality, isn't it?


Certainly is.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Looks good to me. I think you are hooked. Welcome to knitters anon.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Bizzystix said:


> Yes....there are posts from a while ago....this is actually a friend's account....she offered it to me to post on knitting paradise. You will see a long gap in posts. She's quite experienced...I'm not.
> 
> I meant no harm. I'm really new to knitting....but I understand, based on the dynamics of the forum, why you would question me.
> 
> For now...I've decided it's in everyone's best interest that I don't participate in KP.


Sorry Missy ---- This voids all my posts and encouragement I may have had made to you in the past - whether in print or thought.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Bizzystix said:


> My own account hasn't yet been activated.


Account is instantaneous.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Bizzystix said:


> Well, mine has taken weeks.


Lost all credibility now. Bye bye.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Lost all credibility now. Bye bye.


Seems to run in the family.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Bizzystix said:


> I just now created a new account. This is the message I received...and always receive. And never get an email.
> 
> Like I said...I'll leave now....never meant to upset you.


Registration Pending (can't read anything else - too small ----- well must be a prior user who's IP has been banned or being monitored.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> I'm not upset, was just curious why someone would want to use someone else's account when they could just make their own. I didn't think I'd be opening up a pretty big can of worms. Now that I see that you've been here before, and banned, it all makes sense. Nothing else I need to know now.
> 
> *I am glad that Admin is looking out for us, though.*


 :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Bizzystix said:


> Deceptive behavior indeed.


This seals your fate ----- bye bye.
You played us for fools before -- you are playing us now.

bye bye


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

galaxycraft said:


> This seals your fate ----- bye bye.
> You played us for fools before -- you are playing us now.
> 
> bye bye


I certainly hope so.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Bizzystix said:


> Why don't you ask Knitting how it was I was asked to join this site. If she won't tell you....I will. She is responsible. Were it not for her meddling and misrepresentation....I'd still have no idea who you or KP were.


Just like before ---- place the blame somewhere else.

We already knew back then the timeline of events and people involved.
YOU - yes YOU -- had said alot of it YOURSELF. 
I can certainly pop things up for you to refresh YOUR memory.
Admin banned you --- you are banned as far as many of us are concerned.
So get P.O.'d somewhere else.

Bye Bye.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Just like before ---- place the blame somewhere else.
> 
> We already knew back then the timeline of events and people involved.
> YOU - yes YOU -- had said alot of it YOURSELF.
> ...


She doesn't bother to mention that no one asked her to use another's login so that she could circumvent a triple administrative decision...banning her from participating.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> She doesn't bother to mention that no one asked her to use another's login so that she could circumvent a triple administrative decision...banning her from participating.


Or even mentions the various other ID's she had used in the past to get back on this board under the radar of Admin.

Two peas in a pod.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I am just sorry that a valued member would also fly under the radar Of Admin --- to allow access to a banned member with multiple ID's.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Too many shysters popping up this week!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

WoW! Just wow! What is this? I remember Amy's sister, but why couldn't you just create a new user name. Mo did, you're using it, Amy creates three or four a day (that may be an exaggerated statement), so you could've too.

Kind of makes you question who to trust, and not trust. From knitting tips, to personal life, to things you hold in confidence. 

This whole sight had become a joke...only no one's laughing. I wish you all some semblance of joy in your knitting?


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks good to me!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> When I teach someone to knit, I tell them to keep the first swatch. When they have been practicing at home for a while, I have them take out that first swatch. They are pleasantly surprised to see how much they have improved.


That's a great idea!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Registration Pending (can't read anything else - too small ----- well must be a prior user who's IP has been banned or being monitored.


I managed to read it. Normal wording for many websites which monitor incoming members. Advice to read the Active Topics while awaiting approval.

I sent a PM to Admin asking if that was new. He said:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

jbandsma said:


> She doesn't bother to mention that no one asked her to use another's login so that she could circumvent a triple administrative decision...banning her from participating.


Who willingly offered up an account for her to sign into that account? Somehow she is blaming me for that? How does that even make sense? Oh that's right, it doesn't. Knowing about a site and joining under 3 different user ID's (all to be disabled) sounds a bit different to me. Going a step further to use the account of another is yet another leap from just knowing about a site.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

This whole sight had become a joke...only no one's laughing. 

Unfortunately, I agree.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Bizzystix said:


> Why don't you ask Knitting how it was I was asked to join this site. If she won't tell you....I will. She is responsible. Were it not for her meddling and misrepresentation....I'd still have no idea who you or KP were.


I'm not aware of anyone asking you to join this site. I certainly did not, nor did Suzanne.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks to me like someone was just worried enough about your sister's mental state to want someone who might be able to get through to her and convince her to get some professional help. Who had no idea of the estrangement and bad blood in your family.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

I do not see an invitation in anything that you have posted so far. Do you have permission from Suzanne to post this? She tells me she has not spoken with you in months and given the date on that screen shot, I believe her. It really is poor form to post screenshots from another site, especially without permission of the other person. How would Suzanne know of your "fragile" relationship? You certainly are behaving badly and trying to find an "excuse" for using the account of another.

I've no reason for further contact with you.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Susan it doesn't matter ---

The Fact Remains --- YOU have been 'disabled" under GrayGhost, and you can not use your other accounts created after ADMIN disabled those as well.

You are really becoming another troll.
You are really starting to act like your sister.
And THAT FACT is the reason ADMIN disabled you from this forum.

END OF STORY.
BYE BYE.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

DNR


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

galaxycraft said:


> DNR


Exactly, yet another one seeking drama who will not cease using an account that is not hers. This is an act of defiance as admin has disabled her previous accounts.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I must confess, I don't understand a lot of what this is all about. I'm lost why Amy's sister feels a need to be here., under a false user ID. 
I remember the turmoil when Greyghost was here. Still trying to figure why the problem between her and her sister is, why Amy refused toacknowledgen her as her sister.
My other question is, did people befriend you in hopes of getting the dirt on your sister, as obviously some did or you would not have Mos secondary ID. I would be seriously mad if someone used me for that end. I'm full of questions..


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

fortunate1 said:


> I must confess, I don't understand a lot of what this is all about. I'm lost why Amy's sister feels a need to be here., under a false user ID.
> I remember the turmoil when Greyghost was here. Still trying to figure why the problem between her and her sister is, why Amy refused toacknowledgen her as her sister.
> My other question is, did people befriend you in hopes of getting the dirt on your sister, as obviously some did or you would not have Mos secondary ID. I would be seriously mad if someone used me for that end. I'm full of questions..


I really don't need to understand the turmoil between these two sisters. The estrangement is really between them and I will give Amy credit for not taking part in bringing a family issue into a public spotlight. There seemed to be more than enough of that done by Greyghost.

You do bring up an interesting thought though. What is the purpose of this newfound friendship and use of an account that belongs to another? Other than the pms that Mo sent me, she's been silent on this issue.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Bizzystix said:


> I've answered all of those questions here. Those who took the time to read have all the answers. Those who didn't got my account disabled. Yes, some befriended me for "dirt"....and I feel betrayed. And angry. But some are genuine ... Mo is one. I learned my lesson...the others are between them and me.


You might want to rethink that last statement...Mo was the first person to approach me on KP...all about your sister. Using people is bad,bad, bad! I too learned a lesson..about truth and fiction...by more than your sister.
I know why this friendship started, your life, your problem..let me know if you need help removing the knife from your back..
I feel sad for you. I also feel some sadness for Amy. It doesn't matter what started the feud between you, it matters neither of you have an ounce of compassion for the other. I can tell you, that at some point you both should at least be civil to one another. A lady I spent time with had been estranged from her family for over 40 yrs. After several intense sessions, she went to visit her last living sibling...he met her with open arms, tears by both..he held her hand the entire visit. He died soon after...the ending was tremendous, she had peace, and his children came every summer to see her..she had a relationship with them and their adult children. She passed 3 yrs after, but was so happy she got to know his family..
It's never to late, and some of those involved in this family drama, are innocent...
Peace..love..acceptance..great gifts to ones self.

Edited, because !my fingers are not cooperating and hit the wrong keys.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Bizzystix said:


> Those who took the time to read have all the answers. Those who didn't got my account disabled.


No Missy YOU got your account(s) disabled.
Just like your sis ---- belittle, stab, slam, etc etc etc.

YOU did it all yourself.
Yes I have everything to back up my statements.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> No Missy YOU got your account(s) disabled.
> Just like your sis ---- belittle, stab, slam, etc etc etc.
> 
> YOU did it all yourself.
> Yes I have everything to back up my statements.


And to respond to your last sentence on that post ...
Things have been calming down - But your sis keeps coming back with multiple ID's. And now even you come back .....


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

galaxycraft said:


> And to respond to your last sentence on that post ...
> Things have been calming down - But your sis keeps coming back with multiple ID's. And now even you come back .....


Admin has been very busy disabling those accounts and a few others too. Bionic something or other, didn't even last a day.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Susan, why did your "trusted friend" abandon you? Still mulling over the motive? I think at this point, I would question everything. Remember a few doubted you were really her sister, a few believed you were, why would anyone approach you to befriend you, unless they had an underlying reason. Just odd, I would have tucked tail and ran, do you still have value now?? You were outed, and so was Mo..are there others??


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

fortunate1 said:


> Susan, why did your "trusted friend" abandon you? Still mulling over the motive? I think at this point, I would question everything. Remember a few doubted you were really her sister, a few believed you were, why would anyone approach you to befriend you, unless they had an underlying reason. Just odd, I would have tucked tail and ran, do you still have value now?? You were outed, and so was Mo..are there others??


I was wondering what happened to Mo. She certainly hasn't stepped up to the plate to defend anyone, let alone herself.


----------



## knittingforcange (Jan 30, 2016)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I was wondering what happened to Mo. She certainly hasn't stepped up to the plate to defend anyone, let alone herself.


Me thinks there's more to this story than we know, as if the family drama wasn't enough.


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

knittingforcange said:


> Me thinks there's more to this story than we know, as if the family drama wasn't enough.


Look who's talking.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Bizzystix said:


> Look who's talking.


Who?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

jbandsma said:


> Who?


That's a good question.


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

jbandsma said:


> Who?


Everyone here. There is more to everyone


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Looks good to me!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

jbandsma said:


> Who?


Well someone obviously doesn't want to answer a simple question, imagine that?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Well someone obviously doesn't want to answer a simple question, imagine that?


Isn't doesn't want to. Boils down to one word...can't.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

jbandsma said:


> Isn't doesn't want to. Boils down to one word...can't.


Check the tagline...lovely, now I know why she's here.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Check the tagline...lovely, now I know why she's here.


Was "Bizzystix" - at 8:49 AM 4-16-16 on it's post time 8:38AM
Now "Karma is a B_ _ch" - :roll: :roll:
ETA: corrected error.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

galaxycraft said:


> Was "Bizzystix" - at 8:49 AM 4-16-16 on it's post time 8:38AM
> Was "Karma is a B_ _ch" - when I went back to read the thread - 10:03AM.
> So it changed it within the hour of the 8:38AM posting {{8:38-9:38AM 04-16-16}}


Bizzy has been very busy, along with a few others from this site. My sister in law contacted Susan back in January, regarding her sister and concern for her. It was a brief few messages. Recently my sister in law found that she was included in a very long conversation that spanned many days between Susan and 3 other KP members. I was given access to the account and the conversation. The planning for an account to be placed into Susan's hands actually started many days ago and was discussed, in depth by these 4. Of course I've saved the entire conversations during which many people were discussed. Yesterday both Bizzy and the member who lent her this account, pm'd me, telling me what they had done and asking me to keep this confidential. I never understood why Susan wanted to come back to KP, her tagline explains it all. Amy never said a word against her sister or shared information about her sister, only denied that GrayGhost was her sister. I've no desire to know their family problems...though Susan sure shared many of them in those conversations.  I'm only concerned that a deception is going on here. Nothing more.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> .......... I'm only concerned that a deception is going on here. Nothing more.


I am only concerned with disabled,banned, members are playing us all and playing Admin.
Sick people and can be very vindictive .... as postings have shown.

I too am glad I am nowhere NEAR that family.

Two Peas In A Pod.

~ Back to just reading posts. And my hook awaits. ~~~


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

galaxycraft said:


> I am only concerned with disabled,banned, members are playing us all and playing Admin.
> Sick people and can be very vindictive .... as postings have shown.
> 
> I too am glad I am nowhere NEAR that family.
> ...


That is my concern also. They can all go jump in a river as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Susan, thank you for the PM. I understand the part about you and your sister.
I have spent a few minutes reading some posts to you, and as you referenced in your PM that you trusted MO, a few others, I can almost guarantee I know who at least one is, and possibly a second. The one I am most sure of..tsk tsk...but it figures.
Good luck lady, you're going to need it..&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Bizzystix said:


> I can crochet, although I've never made anything from a pattern. I've been reading a lot...posting some...on KP, and wanted to take a stab at knitting. This is my second "swatch". It's going to get ripped out....I see mistakes....but I'm still pleased overall.
> 
> I'm open to criticism and any clues to what I did wrong!


looks good !


----------



## knittingforcange (Jan 30, 2016)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Bizzy has been very busy, along with a few others from this site. My sister in law contacted Susan back in January, regarding her sister and concern for her. It was a brief few messages. Recently my sister in law found that she was included in a very long conversation that spanned many days between Susan and 3 other KP members. I was given access to the account and the conversation. The planning for an account to be placed into Susan's hands actually started many days ago and was discussed, in depth by these 4. Of course I've saved the entire conversations during which many people were discussed. Yesterday both Bizzy and the member who lent her this account, pm'd me, telling me what they had done and asking me to keep this confidential. I never understood why Susan wanted to come back to KP, her tagline explains it all. Amy never said a word against her sister or shared information about her sister, only denied that GrayGhost was her sister. I've no desire to know their family problems...though Susan sure shared many of them in those conversations. I'm only concerned that a deception is going on here. Nothing more.


Sounds like collusion to me, but I could be wrong. I'm not an attorney, nor do I pretend to be.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

knittingforcange said:


> Sounds like collusion to me, but I could be wrong. I'm not an attorney, nor do I pretend to be.


Yes and no, it was a planned act of deception. I find no reason for it to have taken place. The who and why doesn't really matter. Though the tagline sure speaks volumes.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

knittingforcange said:


> Sounds like collusion to me, but I could be wrong. I'm not an attorney, nor do I pretend to be.


Whoa..where'd sister go? What happened here? 😂😂😂


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

fortunate1 said:


> Whoa..where'd sister go? What happened here? 😂😂😂


Perhaps someone changed the password and cut access to the account, at least I hope that's what happened.


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

This whole saga has taken a sharp turn towards 'WTF?' 
Too strange for me, I'm out of here. Happy knitting, folks.


----------

